# Why is OBS vers 24.0.0 missing features on Linux?



## ShadWolf (Sep 23, 2019)

I don't get this update. Why release version 24.0.0 of OBS on Linux if you're not giving the same feature sets for all platforms? Where's the Dynamic Bitrate option? Where's Pause Recording option? Where's the dockable Custom Browser Panels that integrates with streaming platforms? Why are these things missing from the Linux build. This is why I hate developers who only focus on proprietary systems like Windows thats more mainlined widely used than others, while ignoring the others who don't use Windows, such as myself. How can you call version 24 a major release when you omit these from other platforms? I've been looking forward to some of these features in OBS for a while and they don't even exist.


----------



## Harold (Sep 23, 2019)

Pause recording REQUIRES you to have your recording encoder to NOT be "same as stream" regardless of platform.
Dynamic Bitrate is in settings - advanced and is not compatible with mixer's FTL mode.

The dockable browser panels are pending work on the browser plugin which IS being worked on.


----------



## Jim (Sep 24, 2019)

Hi, currently on the Linux build, the primary missing feature is the browser source and browser panels.  We should have it in another version however, at least I think.  People have been working on getting that implemented.

Pause recordings is only available if you use a different encoder than your stream encoder.  It's not possible to pause a stream, so they need separate encoders.  Changing the recording away from "same as stream" will allow you to pause.  Sorry about the confusion, there was no real way to avoid that for now.


----------



## Xylber (Oct 2, 2019)

I agree with you about the Linux version must have the same importance than the version for other OSes,, but this being an open source project, I guess each developer just program for the platform they feel more confortable with/more useful for himself; and that not all features ar epossible on all platforms.

Anyway, I'm really happy with the Linux release even when it has some missing features, my CPU usage reduced from 65/75% to 55/65% using the cpu encoder in an i3 7100u, so* thanks to whoever made those optimizations*, I can increase my fps to have a smoother stream now.


----------

